# Best place online to buy MAC Lipsticks?



## supermightybug (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi guys! I'm new to this thread  currently searching for different websites to buy new MAC lipstick. My favorite that i've found so far is buyonlinemakeup.com because there is really big pictures and the layout is nice. Does anyone have any other suggestions? (I have medium-dark, warm toned skin btw) Cheers!


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

I would only buy from authorized retailers. Otherwise you will most likely end up with counterfeit products.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 4, 2016)

supermightybug said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread  currently searching for different websites to buy new MAC lipstick. My favorite that i've found so far is buyonlinemakeup.com because there is really big pictures and the layout is nice. Does anyone have any other suggestions? (I have medium-dark, warm toned skin btw) Cheers!



Straight from the source (MAC's own website) or from any department store's website where they sell MAC (e.g., Nordstrom, Macy's, Selfridges).


----------



## verorl (Mar 7, 2016)

Maccosmetics.com! They even take Paypal!

Otjer than them, I usually order from Nordstrom.


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

I buy and sell online and only use paypal buyer protection. I have had a very, very good experience this way.


----------



## kingboss06 (Mar 14, 2016)

Maccosmetics.com


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 3, 2016)

Agree directly from MAC if I have to buy online. I try not buy online. Most of my MAC comes from a CCO or a MAC store. For online, I'd only buy from trusted sites like maccosmetics.com or places like Norstrom or Macys. You have to be weary of even Ebay or Amazon. Too many MAC fakes.


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 15, 2018)

MAC's own website maccosmetics.com is the best place to buy mac lipsticks. This site provide great discount and free shipping on it's products.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 15, 2018)

That's great information! Thank you  It's never for sure if a company is going to hike up their prices or give good discounts on their websites.  It is good that they make it easy to buy directly from the source!


----------

